
Bill Gates Expected to Create Billion-Dollar Fund for Clean Energy - SimplyUseless
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/28/us/politics/bill-gates-expected-to-create-billion-dollar-fund-for-clean-energy.html
======
GnwbZHiU
is it fusion power technology?

